# SkullCandy Heahphones Re-wire



## Nathankent (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello,

My audio jack ripped off and need to replace it with a new one.

I have audio jack with two copper wires but my skull candy headphones have 

Copper,Blue (Right) Copper,Red(Left)

How can a wire these for it to work?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

You need a stereo jack, duel channel. Sounds like you got a RCA or single channel jack.


----------



## Nathankent (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you, Gonna replace it for £1.99 from Play.com.


----------

